# Howdy



## Nightmarenook (Sep 7, 2006)

I am new to this forum. I have a walkthru Trail at my house(Nightmare Nook) and work at a pro haunt also.(massacremansion.com) Anybody near Albany, NY?
Nightmare:jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Nightmare - welcome


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Nightmare! welcome aboard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard and hope you don't wear out your keyboard


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad to see you found the Welcome mat!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the board! Enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Nightmarenook.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, Nightmarenook!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome:devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard the Haunt Train.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy Welcome to the infection


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Boo and welcome.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

heya.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Nightmare, Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the most Haunted forums ever!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Hairy Halloween Howdy to the Forum


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome!
I do a backyard haunt. Can't wait to swap ideas!


----------



## Nightmarenook (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Hope it stops raining soon. It has really put a damper on the outside work on the haunt trail!
Nightmare:jol:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Nightmare! Welcome aboard! 
Yeah it's raining here as well, not gonna be able to get anything done if it dont quit!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home :> Hope you like it here.... Lots of vonderful people who will help if ya ever need it! :>


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome! Albany...Vlad, Black Cat and I are close to Albany. OK, not exactly close, but at least we're all in the same time zone. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our crypt Nightmarenook!!!!!


----------

